# Limbdriver Pro V Arrow Rest



## 900 Shooter (Mar 3, 2014)

Limbdriver Pro V Review
I have been a finger shooter for more than 35 years competing and bowhunting on a regular basis using arrow rests that have a side pressure plate to help control the right and left movement of the arrow. Through the years I have tried several drop away rests with varying degrees of terrible arrow flight that I could not use with confidence. One rest even had my arrow hitting the riser.
I am right handed and the arrow rest setup that works for me is to align my rest with the arrow about 1/2 the width of the shaft to the left of the string and the nock point is 3/16” high. With this setup, I was able to get almost perfect bullet hole tears while paper tuning. The paper tuning method would take more than an hour to get just right on any of my bows.
Let me explain my work history. I have worked at archery pro shops in Atlanta for about 15 years and have installed hundreds of arrow rests. Not many for finger shooters but plenty of drop away rests for release shooters. There are not many arrow rest, if any, that I have not worked with and help to tune.
After purchasing a set of Vapor Trail bow strings and cable and while attending the 2014 ATA show, I talked with EARS about the Limbdriver Pro V arrow rest. I was asking info about the rest for a fellow shooter when EARS said that he knew of several finger shooters using the rest. I was intrigued and he assured me the rest would work for me too. I agreed to give it a try.
I installed the arrow rest on my Mathews C4 and realized it was very simple to setup and the best part was that there was no need for a bow press. My initial and regular setup had a paper tune tear a little high and slightly to the right. At Bass pro, I had a friend helping me to setup and paper tune and with two movements down and one adjustment to the right, my groups were approaching amazing. From start to finish, the entire installation and paper tuning took approximately 30 minutes!
Shooting Victory XRinger 350 spine arrows, my nock setup is now 3/8” high and my arrow at the point is one full shaft to the left of center. Again, I did not have to use a bow press as the activation string is attached to the top limb and very easy to tune. The directions are straight forward and the installation process was as simple as I have ever installed.
I have ordered three more of the Limbdriver Pro V rest to install on my other bows and  recommend this arrow rest to anyone with any setup.


----------

